# After Update problems



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Well since my R15 has a habit of missing shows I tend to check it daily to make sure stuff is showing in the scheduler for the next 2 or 3 days.

Well after the update I look in my scheduler to make sure my shows are showing and for today and to manually move the record times for a couple of shows to record in the morning hours instead of during the middle of the day and my scheduler is showing channels but no shows names for anything past 6am on wed morning . they show as title not available.

Anyone know how to force an update to the TV Schedule ? Plus what is the farthest out that you can force the R15 to download te schedules for ... since sometime a show will advertise coming on 2-3 weeks out ... be nice to be able to set programs 2-4 weeks out.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

beakersloco said:


> Well since my R15 has a habit of missing shows I tend to check it daily to make sure stuff is showing in the scheduler for the next 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Well after the update I look in my scheduler to make sure my shows are showing and for today and to manually move the record times for a couple of shows to record in the morning hours instead of during the middle of the day and my scheduler is showing channels but no shows names for anything past 6am on wed morning . they show as title not available.
> 
> Anyone know how to force an update to the TV Schedule ? Plus what is the farthest out that you can force the R15 to download te schedules for ... since sometime a show will advertise coming on 2-3 weeks out ... be nice to be able to set programs 2-4 weeks out.


The update caused a reboot, anytime the DVR reboots guide data is lost. Over the next 24 hours the DVR will acquire the guide from the SAT and index it in the scheduler. The programs starting in the next few hours will update first then after 12-24 hours all shows should be updated.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you put the unit in standby it will load the guide data faster. Also I was told to set a recording on a local station and one on A&E before you put it in standby. For some reason local guide data will get loaded faster with it being tuned to a local station and A&E gets the guide data downloaded faster for the other stations.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

DVDKingdom said:


> The update caused a reboot, anytime the DVR reboots guide data is lost. Over the next 24 hours the DVR will acquire the guide from the SAT and index it in the scheduler. The programs starting in the next few hours will update first then after 12-24 hours all shows should be updated.


So the R15 loses it's guide data anytime it reboots?! That's no good. What happens if there's a power outage and it comes back on 10 minutes before it's supposed to record something? There's no way its going to repopulate and reindex in time. Tivo stores the guide data on the HD, why can't the R15 do the same?

For all DirecTiVo / R15 users, is this essentially what happens with a directivo the first time you plug it in, where it takes a couple of hours to populate the guide and be able to schedule recordings?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes and no.... 

Yes it does loose it's guide data when you reboot.
However, during the restart up... it grabs the next 6 hours of data nearly instantly.
Then over the next 12-24 hours it continuely re-builds the next 14 days worth of data.

In about 30 minutes of a reboot... you should see most of the data for "today"

Putting the unit into standby mode, appears to speed the process up, to the point that you can have all 14 days back in about 10-12 hours.

One advantage, is it does appear the R15 applies guide changes much quicker then the TiVo does.

Look for programs out on the 14-15 day fringe... each time I have tried it... I have found the listing on my R15 about a day before it gets to the TiVo.... that example isn't very practical... but imagin if Fox found out just now that 24 wasn't going to air tonight. They push it out... the R15 can catch it, but the TiVo will probably not as it will have to wait for it's indexing.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes and no....
> 
> Yes it does loose it's guide data when you reboot.
> However, during the restart up... it grabs the next 6 hours of data nearly instantly.
> ...


So what you're saying is it shouldn't miss any recordings because of a power outage? That's good, but this is kind of inconvinent. Granted, my satellite receivers really only power down during power outages, which happen very infrequently, but it seems like there should be a way for them to cache guide data and then just compare what it has on the HD vs what is coming down from the satellite and keep whatever is most up to date.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

One word (okay three) UPS, and not the brown truck...


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

morgantown said:


> One word (okay three) UPS, and not the brown truck...


Okay, lots of people advocate a UPS.....now I am not very knowledgeable about such things, but was under the impression they were fairly expensive. A while back someone mentioned "about 30 bucks". I did some very quick looking and didn't find anything NEAR that cheap.....and didn't understand the specs/features/differences of what I did find.

How about some reccomendations? Brands, models, retailers, etc....

And are you guys just using them for the R15, or for the whole set-up (i.e. TV, AV receiver, etc.).

I clearly am swimming in the deep end on this one.....


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

skaeight said:


> So what you're saying is it shouldn't miss any recordings because of a power outage? That's good, but this is kind of inconvinent. Granted, my satellite receivers really only power down during power outages, which happen very infrequently, but it seems like there should be a way for them to cache guide data and then just compare what it has on the HD vs what is coming down from the satellite and keep whatever is most up to date.


The only recording you'll lose if you do have a poweroutage is the first half of what was already recording. Most other DVR's would make two partial recordings the R15 just dumps the first half, hopefully this fix will be in the next update.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Okay, lots of people advocate a UPS.....now I am not very knowledgeable about such things, but was under the impression they were fairly expensive. A while back someone mentioned "about 30 bucks". I did some very quick looking and didn't find anything NEAR that cheap.....and didn't understand the specs/features/differences of what I did find.
> 
> How about some reccomendations? Brands, models, retailers, etc....
> 
> ...


Definately do NOT use for the TV, AV etc. The power load of the TV would drain the UPS very quickly...

As far as the price, $20 or $30 is not that far off base (after rebates). Check out your Office Max / Office Depot / Best Buy circulars. They are "on sale" in many areas every other week. Just use it for the DVR...and perhaps a cordless phone. The cheap ones are not designed for a heavy load and keep the voltage clean for your equipment.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Okay, lots of people advocate a UPS.....now I am not very knowledgeable about such things, but was under the impression they were fairly expensive. A while back someone mentioned "about 30 bucks". I did some very quick looking and didn't find anything NEAR that cheap.....and didn't understand the specs/features/differences of what I did find.
> 
> How about some reccomendations? Brands, models, retailers, etc....
> 
> ...


Watch your sunday paper inserts and many times you will see a UPS at plces like Circuit City, Best Buy, Staples and so forth for about $30-$35.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

If anyone runs across any cheap UPS's, post links here. I'm in the market for a couple. I noticed a couple of weeks ago the one that I currently have my main directivo plugged into is pretty much worthless (the battery is just about dead).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

skaeight said:


> If anyone runs across any cheap UPS's, post links here. I'm in the market for a couple. I noticed a couple of weeks ago the one that I currently have my main directivo plugged into is pretty much worthless (the battery is just about dead).


You should be able to contact the manufacturer alot of UPS have changable batteries. Hell they may even send you one free. I just had an issue with a Gyration wireless keyboard and called there tech support and they ended up send me a new keyboard. I was shocked and impressed, I didn't even have the receipt any more and new registered with them. I'll recommend them to anyone who wants a wireless mouse and keyboard.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

only records 1 show of the dukes of hazzard on cmt daily now . before it would record both, so the fix thet put out is worse than problems we had before

UPDATE

it is now limiting old shows you can record based on time slots ... as to new series links, good going ....

before it knew to record all my dukes episodes, not it limits it to time slot                              

UPDATE

I CAN see married with children on fx on my guide BUT when i go to find by .. recent finds and clock on that show by that it says no shows schedulded

GOOD GOING more mess ups


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> only records 1 show of the dukes of hazzard on cmt daily now . before it would record both, so the fix thet put out is worse than problems we had before
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


Did you delete the SL and recreate it before this happened? Is the second Dukes of Hazzard a repeat of the same one that is on earlier?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> You should be able to contact the manufacturer alot of UPS have changable batteries. Hell they may even send you one free. I just had an issue with a Gyration wireless keyboard and called there tech support and they ended up send me a new keyboard. I was shocked and impressed, I didn't even have the receipt any more and new registered with them. I'll recommend them to anyone who wants a wireless mouse and keyboard.


I've found that many time replacing a battery in a UPS costs more then the UPS itself. We replace the ones in our huge enterpise ones here, but they are horribly expensive. Kind of like some printers now a days, it's cheaper to get a new printer then more ink.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> only records 1 show of the dukes of hazzard on cmt daily now . before it would record both, so the fix thet put out is worse than problems we had before
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


Has the guide rebuilt itself after the restart for the new version? Have you given it enough time to actually populate itself?


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did you delete the SL and recreate it before this happened? Is the second Dukes of Hazzard a repeat of the same one that is on earlier?


yes , deleted every series link i had

the show it only wants to record every day now is the 6pm show on cmt, even though the one at 7pm that i wanted it to record to is a diffrent episode

they repeat them at 12am and 1am nightly


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Has the guide rebuilt itself after the restart for the new version? Have you given it enough time to actually populate itself?


yes it has repopulated for next few days, i am not talking about episodes a few days away,

i am talking about episodes THAT are today and are the episodes I used to start a new series link after erased the original ones

IT seems to be stuck on ONE time slot per day on shows

I have shows on dukes set record on my to do list out till next thursday, but it now restricts them to only 6pm time slot ,,, 7PM ARE DIFFRENT THAN 6AM SHOWS

EVEN THOUGH I TOLD IT RECORD EVERY EPISODE REPEATS AND FIRST RUNS AND IT IS NUMBER 1 PRIORTY SHOW

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

SO NOW DIRECTV has restricted our series links to 1 channel, now it is 1 time slot a day

great more restrictions


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> yes , deleted every series link i had
> 
> the show it only wants to record every day now is the 6pm show on cmt, even though the one at 7pm that i wanted it to record to is a diffrent episode
> 
> they repeat them at 12am and 1am nightly


I wonder if it will be ok tomorrow? I assume that you already add the 7pm in your todo list maunaly or I would say to wait till 5pm and see if it adds it in there. If you haven't check it out and let us know.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I've found that many time replacing a battery in a UPS costs more then the UPS itself. We replace the ones in our huge enterpise ones here, but they are horribly expensive. Kind of like some printers now a days, it's cheaper to get a new printer then more ink.


I thought that might be the case but it never hurts to check.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

it is now doing same thing with seinfeld on tbs as well, restricting it to 1 time slot, not letting it series link it on all the diffrent episodes that day, wont let it record

so now only 1 per day on series link, making us manual record tons more episodes, dont get me started on cant record on diffrent channels


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wonder if it will be ok tomorrow? I assume that you already add the 7pm in your todo list maunaly or I would say to wait till 5pm and see if it adds it in there. If you haven't check it out and let us know.


no, it was not set manually ... at 5 i will let you know IF this piece of _______ adds it for 7pm.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> yes it has repopulated for next few days, i am not talking about episodes a few days away,
> 
> i am talking about episodes THAT are today and are the episodes I used to start a new series link after erased the original ones
> 
> ...


Maybe use a Find to find the show and tr setting up the SL from there?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I just checked. I have a SL for Doctor Who on SciFi. It is scheduled for two episodes for Thursday. One at 10:00 one at 11:00. But Seinfeld for today is only set to record the 4:00 show, not the 4:30.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolf...
Those two sienfield episodes..... Do they have generic descriptions for the episode... or are they more detailed.

How about the ones for Dr. Who?


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Maybe use a Find to find the show and tr setting up the SL from there?


I tried that on another show that has multiple per day,

same as before, restricted to time slots


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Wolf...
> Those two sienfield episodes..... Do they have generic descriptions for the episode... or are they more detailed.
> 
> How about the ones for Dr. Who?


on mine it has detailed info (well as detailed as the r15 gets  )

shows them to be 2 diffrent shows. and still does not want to record both shows

no conflicts or nothing


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Wolf...
> Those two sienfield episodes..... Do they have generic descriptions for the episode... or are they more detailed.
> 
> How about the ones for Dr. Who?


Both shows have detailed info.

Just checked again and the second Seinfeld is out there now in the TDL. In fact it's out there, 2 shows a day for the rest of the week. Looks like it just needed some time to catch up.

I set mine up with a "find by", joegrjoe, how did you setup yours? 247 TBS correct?


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Both shows have detailed info.
> 
> Just checked again and the second Seinfeld is out there now in the TDL. In fact it's out there, 2 shows a day for the rest of the week. Looks like it just needed some time to catch up.
> 
> I set mine up with a "find by", joegrjoe, how did you setup yours? 247 TBS correct?


yes, find by title - yes 247 tbs

do not get me started on how i can not record it on locals via series link, so many 1 offs i have to add for them ... now the time slot restrictions :eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

joegrjoe said:


> yes, find by title - yes 247 tbs


Strange. Same as I did. How many SLs do you have? As I waxed everything I only have the 3 I've added back in. Maybe this has to do with volume.

The 2nd Seinfeld sould be starting in about an hour. See if it gets added at the last moment.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Strange. Same as I did. How many SLs do you have? As I waxed everything I only have the 3 I've added back in. Maybe this has to do with volume.
> 
> The 2nd Seinfeld sould be starting in about an hour. See if it gets added at the last moment.


I HAVE 18 series links, i am going to max mine out soon, still no 2nd dukes or seinfelds set to record

but what is even odder, in my to do list, at 6pm where ihave 2 shows set to record ...

it lists a 3rd show and where channel info should be .. it says "Won't Record" that show is a keyword that i have set to autorecord, but it is lower on the priority list than the 2 shows that will record...

never seen that before (only when looked at history) in a todo list

OMG I AM GOING TO PRAISE DIRECTV ON SEOMTHING ............................... KEEP THAT FEATURE ... it is visually showing me all throughout my to do list when I have 2 shows set to record at a certain time... shows me all shows in that same time slot that will not record .. in the todo list


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Joe...

Regarding your Dukes of Hazard...
I just tried to set it up on mine... and I did get both the 5pm and 6pm showings (well they are on the todo list for tomorrow)

Also, when I go into the Episode list... they are all not scheduled to record.... The "repeats" ones with the same title and description, are not listed to record later in the day/week

It is possible that the wasn't scheduled to record, you possible recorded previously ? Or it sheduled it for the 2nd showing?


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

So am I correct in that someone posted up above that you can now restrict programs by time slot ? If so then my issues might be fixed as some shows I watch repeat and i will be able to tell it to only record the the episodes that come on at a certain time if this is true like an anime that I watch first runs at 4pm (bad time to record wife is watching tv)second run of same episode at 1am (okay time but many times movies that I want to watch come on at 12 ish so I end up canceling) and final run is at 6am (perfect no one is watching tv and wife wont be in the living room untill 6:30am 


I did not have time to check my unit before I left for work which is bad because I also forgot to setup my vcr in another room to record my shield. Maybe this update will allow it to record instead of doing a partial recording. 

Since this new update does anyone think it would do any good if I reset my system and just reprogram my tv shows ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, you can't restrict to a specific time slot. 

It was one users interpretation of what was going on his particular system.
Over here on my system, I am getting what would normally be expected.

If you don't have too many of those cases....
A recommendation would be to force a 1 minute conflict at those time slots, and put them at a higher priority... Just a suggestion.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

I just received the software update from DTV today. I thought it was supposed to resolve most recording problems but I noticed at least one is still remaining as far as I can see.

Problem is this. Tuesday at 9:00PM a new scrubs is on NBC. At 9:30 there is another scrubs, but this one is a repeat.

I created a series link to record the first one at 9, that works just fine. I go in to create a series link for the one at 9:30 and it says it is already part of a series link, however it is not scheduled in the "to do" list and does not have an "R" next to it on the program guide. The repeat is not one I have recorded before and the series list is setup to record new and repeat episodes.

I have already deleted all programs and rescheduled them AFTER the software install as suggested. I did wait until 9:35 to post this on the off chance it would record, but alas it did not. _*DTV, HELP!*_


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Me and sjniedz did try to trouble shoot this earlier...

Tried to put two more programs to record at 9:30... didn't result in a conflict.
Couldn't manually add the Scrubs... 

I am hoping it is just that the R15 wasn't clearing the entry in it's internal database when the SL was delete. 

I was able to add Scrubs on my system and it did catch both...


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Joe...
> 
> Regarding your Dukes of Hazard...
> I just tried to set it up on mine... and I did get both the 5pm and 6pm showings (well they are on the todo list for tomorrow)
> ...


i did a reset of the system, after redid all my series links, and now it acts like it is going to record my dukes of hazzard at both 6pm and 7pm starting wednesday, but what when i made it record "all" it wont at 12am and 1am ? i have nothing conflicting with them then ...

it's not like id record them all time same bein shown 2 times in same day, but would be nice to know that the unit would be able to realize when i say all i mean ALL


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Basically it appears the R15 is missing the TiVo option; Record ALL with duplicates. (which was added to basically Override the 28 day rule).

So that would be a vaild request to have that added to the available recording options.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Basically it appears the R15 is missing the TiVo option; Record ALL with duplicates. (which was added to basically Override the 28 day rule).
> 
> So that would be a vaild request to have that added to the available recording options.


so is that apatent issue ? or could directv use something sinilar? call it :record ALL with every showing"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think it would be a patent issue... 
Can't see why they couldn't add it.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think it would be a patent issue...
> Can't see why they couldn't add it.


please pass the above idea on to your contact AND the extra tuner thing too


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pretty much anything that get's posted in this forum... is seen by my contact.

As my contact and other's on the staff, do read what we post here.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pretty much anything that get's posted in this forum... is seen by my contact.
> 
> As my contact and other's on the staff, do read what we post here.


reading .... and noting ..... and analyzing and implemnting are diffrent animals

i hope they fully consider them, and see if they can be used


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> reading .... and noting ..... and analyzing and implemnting are diffrent animals
> 
> i hope they fully consider them, and see if they can be used


Well they are working on issues we are all talking about such as the box missing shows it's supposed to record. So I would say thats implementing.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Well they are working on issues we are all talking about such as the box missing shows it's supposed to record. So I would say thats implementing.


well thats an obvius one, it is at the heart of the box

i was meaning more along the lines, of gving us the users of the boxes .... choices to implement dialog boxes, and all the featuires that are not on their now (discussed in many threads)

so that way they are added and we all can not compalin, we did not want that feature ... blah blah .. because they added a way to turn it on or off


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> well thats an obvius one, it is at the heart of the box
> 
> i was meaning more along the lines, of gving us the users of the boxes .... choices to implement dialog boxes, and all the featuires that are not on their now (discussed in many threads)
> 
> so that way they are added and we all can not compalin, we did not want that feature ... blah blah .. because they added a way to turn it on or off


Well I think additions are going to take time. I personally want the features that exist to work correctly before I worry about new ones.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Well I think additions are going to take time. I personally want the features that exist to work correctly before I worry about new ones.


Agreed. Lets get the car started before we worry about the cruise control working.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Well I think additions are going to take time. I personally want the features that exist to work correctly before I worry about new ones.


yes i agree make what we have work, then add, but i want to be sure they dont just fix what we have and stop adding features monthly


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> yes i agree make what we have work, then add, but i want to be sure they dont just fix what we have and stop adding features monthly


I seriously doubt that would happen. They have many thing they have to add in order to accomplish their announced goals.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I seriously doubt that would happen. They have many thing they have to add in order to accomplish their announced goals.


enlighten us, what are the stated goals you speak directv wants to meet ?

and you mean to release new features monthly - you doubt that ? or that they will fforget to add stuff?

or will ignore the very valid features people have mentuioned here, but directv never thought of. so wont add them unless it was thought of internally 1st ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The interactive content...
The VOD both SAT and Broadband

The introduction of new channels

Just to name a few....


I can attest that ideas from this and others forums, have had a major impact on what is to be "added" and corrected in the unit.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Basically it appears the R15 is missing the TiVo option; Record ALL with duplicates. (which was added to basically Override the 28 day rule).
> 
> So that would be a vaild request to have that added to the available recording options.


I'm really missing something here. Why would you want to record a duplicate show, same episode, during the same 24 hour period?

I can see some need when the descriptions and titles of the shows are generic and the shows themselves are not, but this Dukes stuff is showing show A and B early in the day and the same A and B later, right? Why would anyone want to do that?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

One reason was if the original recording was messed up (either by the DVR, the guide data, or the show just didn't air...because of an overrun or president or something)

There needed to be a way to override the 28 day rule.
In general... it probably isn't used much


----------

